# Blue Blazer: Anderson-Little vs Lands End



## nehpets99 (Jan 22, 2010)

I want to get a blue blazer and my decision-making process has come to a halt. Lands End is running a promotion till tomorrow night: 30% off your highest-priced item if you spend $50+ plus free shipping, so I'd be looking at about $135 OTD for their traditional fit (they don't have the tailored fit one in my size--50R). Or I could do Anderson-Little for $169 OTD (I'd want the silver buttons).

Anderson-Little's about the top of my price range so my question is: is the Lands End blazer good quality for the price, or am I better off investing the extra $34 and going for the Anderson-Little? This would maybe get worn 1-2x a week so I'm not looking for top-of-the-line per se but I would like to get a blazer that's not complete crap.

Thanks much.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I haven't tried either brand of blazer. But for that price range (and a little patience) you should have no trouble getting a nice sack on ebay from Brooks or Press; or if you find your size, on the Exchange.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

^+1. I'd get neither (but mainly on aesthetic grounds in the case of Anderson-Little). 

Of the two, I think you'd be better served getting the Anderson-Little.


----------



## nehpets99 (Jan 22, 2010)

Coleman said:


> ^+1. I'd get neither (but mainly on aesthetic grounds).


An alternative, perhaps, for something similarly-priced?


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Unfortunately inexpensive blazers aren't in the league of say inexpensive knock-around pennies (as I see it). There aren't many that are both inexpensive and will have any sort of lasting power (Anderson-Little might be the exception).

Like Joe, I'd get a high quality lightly used sack.


----------



## nehpets99 (Jan 22, 2010)

50R, sadly, isn't the most common of sizes.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

As long as your fine with the style of it get the Anderson-Little. 

If what is said about it is true (and many who I'd trust on this matter have weighed in) you'll like it.

I wouldn't touch the LE (they have some good products, but their tailored coats are not among them).


----------



## nehpets99 (Jan 22, 2010)

Coleman said:


> As long as your fine with the style of it get the Anderson-Little.
> 
> If what is said about it is true (and many who I'd trust on this matter have weighed in) you'll like it.
> 
> I wouldn't touch the LE (they have some good products, but there coats are not among them).


I too have taken note on the reviews of Anderson-Little, and the fact that he posts here says something too, but I also like saving money when I can, hence me trying to compare LE to A-L.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd go with A-L, mainly for being a diehard Made-in-USA guy. 
Unlike cloeman, however, I have little issue with cheap blazers, so long as you take them to the tailor. Cheap pennies on the hand- they just kill me feet.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

^Ah, Youngster, but I didn't say cheap, I said inexpensive. There are worthwhile inexpensive pennies on the market (but it can take some searching, and there is always the case of finding the right shoes for one's feet); something cheap is never worthwile (as it means both inexpensive and poor quality).

If what I've read of LE's tailored coats is correct they are _cheap_.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

As much as I like LE,(I like them a lot) Coleman is right, LE tailored suits and blazers are very cheaply made. So my vote is for AL Blazers.


----------



## nehpets99 (Jan 22, 2010)

It's sounding more and more like it's worth the few extra bucks to go for A-L. At least now I can save my pennies more for when I have a more pressing need for a blazer (seeing a musical in August and I'm firm believer in dressing nice to a professionally-produced musical, especially on a Saturday night).


----------



## LeicaLad (Nov 5, 2006)

It's really a no-brainer on every count. Instead of some truly cheap POS made in China, you can speak directly to the CEO of A-L and get exactly what you want. Scott will assure you of getting a correct fit and, if for any reason you don't like it, he'll take it back. The difference is small change, and you will find the blazer perfect for your needs.

Remember, the guys who are speaking slightly of the A-L garment are the ones who think anything less than BB Golden Fleece is tacky. 

The A-L jacket is excellent value, US made and will last you far longer than the LE POS.

Now, give Scott a call.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

LeicaLad said:


> Remember, the guys who are speaking slightly of the A-L garment are the ones who think anything less than BB Golden Fleece is tacky.


This is a bit of an exaggeration, especially as it relates to this thread. No one in this thread has said anything negative about A-L's quality.

Likewise, I've never even bought (nor could I afford most times) a new coat from the big names.

Some of us just don't like the style; we demand a sack!


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

LeicaLad said:


> It's really a no-brainer on every count. Instead of some truly cheap POS made in China, you can speak directly to the CEO of A-L and get exactly what you want. Scott will assure you of getting a correct fit and, if for any reason you don't like it, he'll take it back. The difference is small change, and you will find the blazer perfect for your needs.
> 
> Remember, the guys who are speaking slightly of the A-L garment are the ones who think anything less than BB Golden Fleece is tacky.
> 
> ...


Have you even seen the LE blazer in person? I have had both in my possession at one time or another. In fact, I just picked up my LE blazer from the tailor today. The LE blazer looks and feels like a more quality blazer, IMO. I would go so far as to say that the A-L blazer is overrated on here simply because the CEO posts on here and the blazers are made in America. Just because something is made in the USA doesn't mean it's going to automatically be better than everything else and of great quality. Again, I have seen/felt/worn both and the LE blazer just seems better in every way.


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

nehpets99 said:


> It's sounding more and more like it's worth the few extra bucks to go for A-L. At least now I can save my pennies more for when I have a more pressing need for a blazer (seeing a musical in August and I'm firm believer in dressing nice to a professionally-produced musical, especially on a Saturday night).


The Anderson Little seems to have good reviews here.

On the other hand, you can buy the LE, and if you don't like it, RETURN it any time, even if you tailored it. Nice guarantee.


----------



## nehpets99 (Jan 22, 2010)

Theoden said:


> The Anderson Little seems to have good reviews here.
> 
> On the other hand, you can buy the LE, and if you don't like it, RETURN it any time, even if you tailored it. Nice guarantee.


A-L has "a 100% unconditional satisfaction guarantee" as well. Not sure if that would include tailored clothing, but...also not sure how much tailoring I'd need/want.

ETA: The only thing, in my opinion, that LE seems to have over A-L is the price (the sale is only temporary) and a buttonhole on the lapel.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I've been looking also. The past month has turned up zero 3/2 sacks in size 48 on ebay so I doubt it is going to be any easier to find a 50. I did buy a supposedly NWOT BB darted jacket that was disgustingly dirty as well as being mis-measured.

I asked about this one over on the fashion forum to luke warm response.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?105042-Lauren-Blazer..good-value-on-sale


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I do not have either of the two blazers under consideration by the OP. However, I have purchased and worn a couple of LE sport jackets over the years. The thing that stands out most vividly in my mind, regarding the LE jackets is that, try as I might, I have not been able to get the LE jackets to fit right. If purchased to achieve a proper fit in the shoulders, the coats were too tight in the chest. If they fit in the chest, the more than ample shoulder pads extended noticeably beyond the extreme limits of my shoulders. The efforts of several alterations tailors resulted in minimally padded shoulders that appeared to roll over my shoulders and perhaps a half inch or so, down my upper arm...not the look I was hoping for! By the time I gave up on my quest to get the LE jackets to fit, they had cost me far more than the price of an Anderson-Little blazer! Just thinkin? :icon_scratch:


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

My experience is similar to Eagles. While I am a fan of LE, I just can't get their jackets to fit well.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Count me as another concerned citizen against LE suiting & sport coats. For all of their success with shirts, pants, undies, and more, they seem to be woefully inept and crafting these items. 

Can't speak one way or the other about the Anderson Little blazer, but if you don't mind shoulder padding the Lauren green label Navy Blazer has to be the most widely purchased blue blazer in North America and is regularly available for $99 at outlets and $149 in department stores. May be worth a peak.


----------



## NYtoNOLA (Dec 31, 2009)

I am quite happy with my AL blazer. Great fit, great quality, great price.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

One advantage to the AL blazer is that it is a blend for travel. If you get a better all wool blazer in a year or two, you will still have a travel blazer that may come in handy. I am thinking of getting one just for trips, as I tend to wrinkle the living daylights out of wool when on the road.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

nehpets99 said:


> Students deserve a fighting chance, too. Talk to your state reps about allowing CCW on college campuses


How about getting rid of your absurd sig line demanding that college kids be allowed to carry concealed weapons and then we'll talk about your blazer.


----------



## nehpets99 (Jan 22, 2010)

JakeLA said:


> How about getting rid of your absurd sig line demanding that college kids be allowed to carry concealed weapons and then we'll talk about your blazer.


College kids is somewhat of an oxymoron. That aside, there's nothing absurd about it. If you'd like to discuss it, you're welcome to PM me.


----------



## Carrsville (Mar 2, 2009)

I was in the same boat several month's back. I ended up searching ebay every day for a while and was able to pick up a Brooks Brothers Country Club blazer in a 50R for $36.00 plus shipping. The jacket was in great condition and needed some minor tailoring to fit me perfectly. I guess I lucked out. Get a good idea of your measurements and you should be able to find some good deals. Best of luck.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

nehpets99 said:


> College kids is somewhat of an oxymoron. That aside, there's nothing absurd about it. If you'd like to discuss it, you're welcome to PM me.


You must not be a college student. Having just graduated, I can tell you that a fair amount of college students display maturity levels at or below that of children.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

JakeLA said:


> How about getting rid of your absurd sig line demanding that college kids be allowed to carry concealed weapons and then we'll talk about your blazer.


This might be better addressed as a private message.


----------



## nehpets99 (Jan 22, 2010)

Memphis88 said:


> You must not be a college student. Having just graduated, I can tell you that a fair amount of college students display maturity levels at or below that of children.


Got my degree in 2007. Typically the ones who would make you think twice about my sig line don't bother getting the proper licensing (which, depending on the state, usually includes a fee, background check, and class). And you're point is irrelevant, in 48 states, qualified 21 year-olds can already get a concealed carry license (carrying in banks, restaurants, malls, etc.). My sig line isn't about who, it's about where.

Regardless, if anyone has a problem with my sig line, they can PM me.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

The murder rate in the US today is the same as it was in 1965. 

Nobody in 1965 was clamoring for college students to carry guns into class.

If you want to be a paranoid, that's your business, but there's no reason to bring it into a forum about clothes.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Nor is this a discussion for a thread about blazers. Please take this to the Interchange.


----------



## nehpets99 (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, I decided to pull the trigger on the A-L and give it a try. If it doesn't live up to my expectations I'll just return it.

Pictures will be forthcoming (as there seems to be a lack of them on the forum) once I have my tailor take a look at it (and add a lapel hole...)


----------



## Scott Anderson (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hello Gentleman*

Well, I held my counsel until the gentleman maid up his own mind. But here's what I have to say about this thread.

A) My Blazer is not overrated. It is a US made poly/wool Classic Blue Blazer that wears like cast iron for years with the worst treatment possible--a fact to which I can personally attest and hundreds and hundreds of customers who will agree. My fabric is hand selected after years of testing and hundreds of samples. It is so difficult to obtain that I have now exhausted the worldwide aftermarket of "piece goods" and must now produce and dye it myself for my exclusive use. My garment costs $159 with free shipping and comes with an unconditional money back guarantee. It has no peer in the market. None. I personally stand behind every stitch of every coat. How much is that worth, gentleman? If you'd like to call Mr. Land or Mr. End and discuss their products with them, be my guest. Perhaps the Jolly Green Giant will stop by for a drink with Betty Crocker serving cupcakes.

B) If you have not seen, worn, bought, or even personally rejected the Classic Blue Blazer, then I suggest you do so before you proffer opinions with regard to its quality and value, especially negative ones. You're not hurting my feelings. You're simply making comments not based on any factual experience, a practice of which I am not fond.

C) The Lands End blazer you are buying today and most "branded" items are not the blazer you bought yesterday or tomorrow. It will not be made of the same material, come from the same factory or be based on the same pattern. It will come from whatever overseas contractor bids the best price on their next run of inventory. So the comparison is even more absurd. I own, control and monitor the consistency of my production down to the thread in the buttons. My patterns are proprietary intellectual property and kept under lock and key. Further most of my competitors' products are bought and sold by people who know little if anything about the product they are actually selling. I think they are a terrific company but make no mistake guys, they are a conglomerate that slaps their made up brand on whatever they find in the open market that serves that season's projected buying trends. My family invented the factory outlet and my Father and I sell the Blazers factory direct to you. You know exactly with whom you are doing business. That's worth something to me. I hope it's worth something to you.

d) The customer bought a garment from me. Case closed.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Mr. Anderson, thank you for the spirited reply. It is nice to know there are indeed people that stand behind their work and are genuinely proud of it as well. 

One question: when exactly did your family invent the factory outlet? (As opposed to a factory that had its own retail stores?)


----------



## Scott Anderson (Nov 20, 2008)

2000 Factory outlet centers became one of the fastest-growing segments of the shopping center industry in the 1990s. Anderson-Little in 1936 began the first factory outlet store for its men's clothing overstock; Vanity Fair was the first multi-tenant outlet center opened 1974 in Reading PA; in 1979, Belz Enterprises opened the first enclosed factory outlet mall in Lakeland, TN, near Memphis; in 1985, Herbert S. Miller of Western Development (became Mills Corp.) opened Potomac Mills in Woodbridge, VA, the first of many "Mills" projects combining features of the shopping center with the bargain outlet store, such as Sawgrass Mills with 2,000,000 sq. ft. in Sunrise, Florida. By 1987 there were 108 factory outlet malls, by 1999 there were 278 outlet centers.

***Anderson-Little is universally accepted in history of retailing textbooks and college courses as the inventor of the factory outlet. Prior to that there was no crossover between wholesale and retail. The above is an excerpt from one such textbook. The store we opened in 1936 was in our factory in Fall River and we expanded after that into free standing locations throughout New England. I am extremely proud to be the Great-Grandson of someone who invented an entirely new way of doing business in this country. It's a legacy which I intend to both uphold and upon which I intend to build.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

I love my AL blazer, and Scott was more than generous in his interactions with me. It's rare to see such one-on-one service in today's world. However, I recall reading in a previous thread that the AL blazers have "low" (is that the term?) armholes by the standards of "higher quality" blazers; this in turn affects the comfort/look. Of course, I'd assume most other blazers in that price range are the same in that way, so it's only a minor quibble. I wouldn't know the difference, so I'm fully satisfied, but I thought it was worth mentioning nonetheless.

I'd like to see Anderson-Little expand its boundaries. Unless I win the lottery - or maybe _even if_ I win the lottery - I'll keep going back to AL for my navy blazer. But it's unfortunate I have to search other brands for other colors/styles!


----------



## mualphapiper (Dec 13, 2009)

Scott Anderson said:


> If you'd like to call Mr. Land or Mr. End and discuss their products with them, be my guest. Perhaps the Jolly Green Giant will stop by for a drink with Betty Crocker serving cupcakes.


Best part of the email! I'm saving my pennies for an A-L just because of posts like this!


----------



## Scott Anderson (Nov 20, 2008)

By the way, are there two identical threads on this topic. I'm so confused?


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Scott Anderson said:


> By the way, are there two identical threads on this topic. I'm so confused?


I recalled another thread with the same title but different content. Maybe it was on Styleforum? Or was it an earlier post? I don't know!


----------



## nehpets99 (Jan 22, 2010)

I posted the same topic in both the Trad and Fashion forums in an attempt to broaden the responses.

The topic was not weighing the pros and cons of an Anderson-Little blazer by itself or compared to most other OTR blazers. The original topic was my mental debate between Lands End and Anderson-Little and which I should go for. I went with the Anderson-Little mostly because of the negative comments regarding Lands End.

The reason why A-L was even being compared (as opposed to Lands End vs. another brand) was mostly because of (in no particular order):
-positive comments from forum members
-the return policy
-AL's apparent commitment to customer service
-the claimed wrinkle resistance (to recap my OP, I have a 40 min. commute to work and I sit about 8 hrs. a day for my job)
-OTD cost (I'm a man on a budget)
-I respect smaller businesses over larger corporations (even though I still shop at the latter frequently. In this case, the price of the small business's product is competitive)

Here are reasons that marginally affected my decision or had no bearing on it at all:
-that it is wool/poly as opposed to 100% wool
-that the owner posts here (marginal)
-the time and energy used to select the fabric (said to no offense to Mr. Anderson; personally HOW the fabric was selected is less important than the overall quality of the fabric)
-made in the USA (while I certainly appreciate an all-American company, ALL OTHER THINGS BEING EQUAL, I'm still a man on a budget...)

ETA: I should also mention that my order shipped the same day. As an employee of a company that ships roughly 250-300 orders a day, I know how difficult it can be shipping an order the day it is received.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

Let us now how you like it, and post some pics!


----------



## Scott Anderson (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the terrific feedback.

Orders received by noon on the east coast are usually shipped the same day. We ship from the West Coast and the cut-off is 5:00pm for Ground, so we have plenty of time to fill most morning orders. Mondays it is sometimes difficult to ship same day as we have a backlog of Friday through Sunday that pile up. We don't use an expediting service. We have our own dedicated shipping which is costly but so much more flexible. Each jacket which is stored in spacious dust reducing enclosures is pulled, inspected thoroughly, clipped of any loose threads, lightly steamed as necessary, lint brushed and even our plastic bags are dusted prior to shipping. Any garment found to have a rare defect in workmanship not found in prior inspections no matter how slight is under strict instruction to be removed from inventory. We tell our shippers to take their time and I NEVER overrule any occasional defect removal decision they make. The pampered, scrutinized garment is then secured in our specially designed flower petal box with only one fold to reduce wrinkles during shipment. Our referral gift insert is enclosed, silver buttons if ordered are enclosed and finally, a personal thank you note is enclosed from me to each and every customer. EVERY aspect of our storage, manufacturing and shipping is personally reviewed, approved and controlled by me. And yes on exceptionally busy days, I'm right there pulling and inspecting stock myself. I LOVE my company. I LOVE my product. But most of all, I PRIZE my customers. I do all of this to make sure THEY receive the benefit of this care and attention. Anyone who is gracious enough to patronize my business deserves to be treated this way. I earn and build my business the hard way, one satisfied customer at a time. And I feel it is my duty make sure they know how much I appreciate their patronage in every way I can.

This is not some marketing firm's game plane. This is not a carefully crafted sales pitch from an ad agency. This is not done because it is cheaper, easier or faster. It is done because my Father and I run our business the way we feel we should be treated when we shop elsewhere and aren't. This is who I am and what I stand for and who and what my family has always stood for. It's that simple. I'm going to rebuild this business the right way. Slowly, carefully and prudently. I have the time, I have the energy, and now I have the customers who see what being treated with true personal service is really like.

Anderson-Little was beloved by its customers and employees. I get emails every day of anecdotes and words of encouragement. It's a wonderful legacy and one that both humbles and moves me emotionally. I fought for this company in the courts, I convinced my Father to do this with me, and now I want to take everything I know and all I continue to learn and bring factory direct to you, American textile manufacturing and personal customer service into the 21st Century. And the business steadily grows during the worst economic period in most of our lifetimes. I personally appreciate your purchase and I hope you LOVE the Blazer.


----------



## nehpets99 (Jan 22, 2010)

Well my package arrived early (3 business days CA-OH, not bad, FedEx).

The box:
https://img338.imageshack.us/i/img3326e.jpg/

The inside:
https://img40.imageshack.us/i/img3330tb.jpg/https://img218.imageshack.us/i/img3328j.jpg/

You'll have to pardon the poor pictures. I don't have a very good place in my apartment to take pictures of hanging garments.
https://img43.imageshack.us/i/img3332ap.jpg/https://img687.imageshack.us/i/img3335l.jpg/https://img19.imageshack.us/i/img3333vy.jpg/https://img80.imageshack.us/i/img3336i.jpg/https://img690.imageshack.us/i/img3339iz.jpg/https://img63.imageshack.us/i/img3338.jpg/https://img8.imageshack.us/i/img3337x.jpg/

Buttoned:
https://img337.imageshack.us/i/img3340e.jpg/https://img707.imageshack.us/i/img3342ix.jpg/https://img683.imageshack.us/i/img3341hm.jpg/

Yikes, this really shows just how much weight I should lose, but that's a different story for a different forum, I suppose.

You'll have to pardon the poor camera skills. Timed delay with the camera resting on my kitchen counter (which is why it looks like I'm leaning)...and it doesn't help that I look kinda slobbish.

Overall, I would say it fits fairly nicely (low armholes are an understatement...). Is there anything I should have my tailor do besides maybe bring the sleeves up a hair and add a lapel buttonhole?


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't think anybody is going to notice the lack of a button hole.


----------



## nehpets99 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dragoon said:


> I don't think anybody is going to notice the lack of a button hole.


I want to add a lapel hole cause I wear a lapel pin and I think it'd look a little odd to wear a pin without a hole. But that's me.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

What size is that? It looks a little tight, but going a size up might make it look worse in other areas. Other than that, it looks pretty good.

It seems like we have similar problems as we are not in ideal shape. When I wear blazers, they sort of slope over my ass rather than drape straight down my back. And when I button it, it clings to me even worse. So I'm forced to refrain from buttoning my blazer. But I have a lot more weight to lose than you, from the looks of it. 

I don't know what else the tailor would need to do than take the sleeves up.


----------



## nehpets99 (Jan 22, 2010)

zblaesi said:


> What size is that?


50R.

I doubt I'll wear it buttoned much since I sit A LOT for work, but I wanted to show it buttoned for illustration purposes.

I'm working on the weight loss but I'm off to a slow start.


----------



## flinch (Sep 8, 2008)

The button stance looks awfully high.


----------



## nehpets99 (Jan 22, 2010)

flinch said:


> The button stance looks awfully high.


I'll check when I get home, but I think it just looks that way cause the shirt underneath isn't tucked in.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

I think the blazer looks nice....


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

nehpets99 said:


> I'll check when I get home, but I think it just looks that way cause the shirt underneath isn't tucked in.


Check that out and post some pics. You might have needed a T rather than R. Not sure.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

nehpets99 said:


> 50R.
> 
> I doubt I'll wear it buttoned much since I sit A LOT for work, but I wanted to show it buttoned for illustration purposes.
> 
> I'm working on the weight loss but I'm off to a slow start.


I'm really sorry to say, but your jacket doesn't fit well at all. Do you see how when it is button, the rear is cinched across your back? It should drape, not bind. You should go up to a 52.


----------



## nehpets99 (Jan 22, 2010)

It's 50R.

The center of the top button sits 5" above my navel. The center of the bottom button even with my navel.

I'm worried about going up to a 52 and then losing weight. Also, the chances of me buttoning the blazer in the foreseeable future are very slim. I'm open to the idea of going up the size but I also worry about it being TOO big and costing me more in tailoring than the blazer itself cost.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

zblaesi said:


> What size is that? It looks a little tight, but going a size up might make it look worse in other areas. Other than that, it looks pretty good.
> 
> ...


+1. In the pic showing the jacket buttoned, the button is being stretched out of alignment considerably. Also, the fabric of the buttoned jacket is stretched to tightly against the small of your back, creating the muffin-top effect seen in the last two pics on the bottom row. Good luck with your weight loss efforts. :thumbs-up:


----------



## hobscrk777 (Oct 16, 2009)

One the previous page someone mentioned that "low armholes are an understatement." Just how much are we talking? I've been mulling over a blazer purchase, and I'm very impressed with the AL story, reputation, and commitment to customer service. However, as you are all aware, fit is extremely important. It's one thing to have the waist taken in a little, but adjusting arm size is a much more major modification. I'd like something trim-fitting.


----------



## nehpets99 (Jan 22, 2010)

hobscrk777 said:


> One the previous page someone mentioned that "low armholes are an understatement." Just how much are we talking? I've been mulling over a blazer purchase, and I'm very impressed with the AL story, reputation, and commitment to customer service. However, as you are all aware, fit is extremely important. It's one thing to have the waist taken in a little, but adjusting arm size is a much more major modification. I'd like something trim-fitting.


Page 2 has pictures of me wearing the blazer, including a couple where my arm is bent. Personally it wasn't a dealbreaker to me. If you decide to go with AL, let Scott know I sent you!

On a related note, I just tried on the blazer again wearing just an undershirt and pair of shorts. When buttoned, the blazer now sits an inch closer to my navel and doesn't seem to bunch in the back. It still flows a little over my backside but I don't think it's nearly as bad as in the pictures. I took the pictures within an hour after I took it home, so I wonder if it's "behaving" more now that it's settled a little bit and since I wasn't wearing as much. I'll try to take more pictures later.


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

nehpets99 said:


> It's 50R.
> 
> The center of the top button sits 5" above my navel. The center of the bottom button even with my navel.
> 
> I'm worried about going up to a 52 and then losing weight. Also, the chances of me buttoning the blazer in the foreseeable future are very slim. I'm open to the idea of going up the size but I also worry about it being TOO big and costing me more in tailoring than the blazer itself cost.


Nice blazer, but go up a size.

If you lose weight it costs about $50 to make the jacket smaller. (That's cutting into two seams).

It's too small as it is and you want a jacket that you can button and walk in comfortably now.

Weight loss is never guaranteed, so don't buy something with the hope you can lose weight to fit in it properly. You can always reduce a larger garment.


----------



## nehpets99 (Jan 22, 2010)

Theoden said:


> Weight loss is never guaranteed, so don't buy something with the hope you can lose weight to fit in it properly. You can always reduce a larger garment.


The other jackets I own are 50R and fit fine. I didn't choose the size of the blazer on a whim.

ETA: New pictures. Doesn't seem to be bunching as bad IMO. But I may just end up exchanging it to see what happens. Lucky me I can ship from work.

https://img266.imageshack.us/i/img3343i.jpg/https://img24.imageshack.us/i/img3345bg.jpg/


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

It still doesn't fit perfectly in those pictures, but I honestly doubt going up a size will make much of a difference to wearing the blazer unbottoned. In fact, it could make it look worse if it doesn't fit you as well in the shoulders. Not to embarrass you, but I think I know the problem--and it's the same problem I have: you carry some weight in the front and back, and poor posture causes jackets to sort of slope outward down your back (accommodating your butt) rather than drapping straight down as it would on a fit person. This is merely a problem for out-of-shape people with poor posture, and the only remedy I can think of is to get an executive/portly fit (not available for AL) - which I don't think is worth it, anyway.

Of course, you could always give Scott a call. He'd probably be willing to help. Maybe he could send you a 52 so you can compare--then you just send whichever one doesn't fit as well back.

Of course... if you're really motivated to lose weight, you could see the blazer as motivation or a prize. It could fit better as you lose weight, and that'd be a good feeling. On the other hand, you want to look good _now_. It's a dilemma. I kept my AL blazer in a 50R even though the fit is far from perfect because I anticipate to lose about another 20 pounds by the end of summer--for starts. I don't wear the blazer that much now anyway so it didn't make sense to get a blazer I'd just have to modify--hopefully--in the near future.

I look at it this way. If I really stick to diet/exercise - which I ought to - then eventually the blazer will fit me perfectly. When I lose a few more pounds, however, the blazer will be slightly too big. Then I can simply get it taken in. By contrast, if I bought the blazer a size up, I might have to get it tailored twice.

I guess it depends on the individual.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

*Fit*

I agree with the others about the fit. There is only one way for clothes to fit--properly. There is no "I like my pants to bunch up at the bottom" or "I like a little more room in the x, y, or z." Scott is a great guy. He'll do right by you.


----------



## nehpets99 (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, new predicament...I emailed Scott who said he's out of 52R and is discontinuing the size.

So I guess now my choices are make due (since it's gonna be unbuttoned anyway) or return it.


----------



## nehpets99 (Jan 22, 2010)

Followup: Scott himself just called me to offer his opinion. He has concerns about me going to 52R (a moot point anyway due to what I posted previously) and says that for a relatively inexpensive, throw-in-the-back-of-your-car blazer, the 50R should be fine, especially as my weight loss progresses. 

I know that fit is important (a cheap suit that fits well will look better than an expensive suit that doesn't) but realistically I won't be buttoning the blazer much, so I'm inclined to stick with the 50R, which I think looks acceptable and will look more so when I lose weight. Guess it's off to the tailor for the sleeves and a lapel buttonhole!


----------

